# EN: need + bare infinitive / need + to-infinitive



## Doobi

Bonjour!

Est il impératif de mettre le verbe à l'infinitif complet après need? ou cela dépend il de la situation?
Il me semblait que la formulation "after doing that we need now do this" était correcte mais un relecteur (francophone) a relevé cette phrase comme erreur...
qu 'en pensez vous?


----------



## cropje_jnr

En général il faut mettre l'infinitif, même si on entend parfois ta formulation aussi, surtout en Grande Brétagne.

_After doing that we now need to do this_ - c'est la formulation la plus courante chez les anglophones.


----------



## Rory Melough

"Having done that, we now need to do this" sounds better to me


----------



## pyan

I don't disagree that "to" is more common, but it is optional when "to need" means there is a duty to do something.   The Cambridge Advanced Learners' Dictionary gives these examples:


> [+ infinitive without _to_] I don't think we need ask him.
> Nothing need be done about this till next week.


These sound fairly formal to me as do all the other examples I can imagine.


----------



## Rory Melough

That's a subjunctive, definitely very formal !


----------



## Doobi

i'll probably keep this for the "duty" description and most formal parts. 
merci, thanks very much for your quick answers !


----------



## Hatchet

Je ne pense pas que ce soit un subjonctif, c'est plutôt "need" utilisé comme verbe auxiliaire , et il ne s'entend qu'à la forme négative:

 Having done that, we needn't  do this

 mais par contre

 Having done that, we need to do this


----------



## geostan

Tu as absolument raison. Ce n'est pas un subjonctif! Mais sans "to" le verbe est plutôt semi-auxiliaire, tout comme _pouvoir_ et _devoi_r. Avec "to", c'est un verbe tout court.

Et bien que je n'y aie jamais pensé, l'omission de "to" semble se limiter à des contextes négatifs.

Et les exemples de Pyan peuvent se dire avec "to", e.g. _Nothing needs to be done..._


----------



## timpeac

Doobi said:


> Est il impératif de mettre le verbe à l'infinitif complet après need? ou cela dépend il de la situation?


Non, ça va très bien - mais il faut une virgule - "after doing that, we need now do this". J'ai dû lire ta phrase deux fois pour bien comprendre - je me suis dit "mais qu'est-ce que c'est "that we" (sous le modèle de "ce que" par exemple) la première fois ! Mais, pour raison inconnue (pour moi) si on utilisait l'infinitif il faudrait déplacer le "now" - "after doing that, we need to do this now".


----------



## Mag88

Hi all,

I have 2 questions concerning the following sentence:
"The boundary of the systems *need not be simply connected* and the systems may therefore contain holes."

1. Why *"need"* and not *"needs"*? The subject is a singular so shouldn't the verb finish by *'s'*?

2. Why not *''need to not be..."*? Is it possible to use the verb 'need' without 'to'?

Thanks a lot

Mag


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

Le mot _need _pour s'employer comme un verbe _(It doesn't need to be simply connected)_ ou un auxiliaire_ (It nee*d* not be simply connected)._ 
Dans ce cas, il est suivi de _not _à la forme négative et reste invariable, tout comme vous diriez_ It mus*t*/It ma*y*/It migh*t*/It ca*n*,_ etc...


----------



## Mag88

Thanks Oddmania. It makes sense now!
This situation is fairly common with must, may,... But it is the first time I see it with 'need'.

So is there any difference in meaning between: "It need not be simply connected" and "It does not need to be simply connected"? Or is it exactly the same?


----------



## Zolina

Je veux dire que:

"after doing that we need now do this" 
"after doing that we need now to do this"  (C'est pas mauvais, mais pas idiomatique)
"after doing that we need do this" 
"after doing that we need to do this" 

donc, c'est plus l'adverbe qui décide, comme Oddmania a dit. C'est comme Hatchet a dit, avec le "not". Mais je répète. 

Aussi: 





> So is there any difference in meaning between: "It need not be simply  connected" and "It does not need to be simply connected"? Or is it  exactly the same?



"It need not be simply connected" est beaucoup plus élégant, presque trop élégant pour l'oral (mais pas interdit!).

Il y a pas vraiment un différence de signification. En fait, pour moi il y en a un tout petit:
 "Need not" peut être interpreter comme "c'est interdit": "Don't bother simply connecting it, I would prefer if you didn't" 
tandis que "does not need" ne peut pas signifier "interdit": "don't bother simply connecting it, it's not worth it"
[This is just an interpretation, normally, they mean exactly the same thing. And if someone said "need not" and meant "don't" you would have a very strong argument against them if they penalized you]


----------



## Arno_92

Anyone doubting the likelihood of this happening need only think about …

Ceci est un extrait de conversation : Quelle est la règle applicable permettant d'occulter "to"?
1. need only think about
2. need only TO think about : dans la phrase d'exemple, cette forme serait-elle fausse ?

Merci


----------



## radiok

Have a look at this link - your bit is the section on _quasi-modals_ (aka semi-modals). It also has has some more examples of verbs that work in similar ways.

Also, quoted from here,
_Need as an auxiliary is a semi-modal, i.e. it has both modal and ordinary verb forms. As a modal, its forms are need or needn't / need not for all persons in the present and in the future. It is seldom used in affirmative except when a negative or interrogative sentence is preceded by an expression which changes the negative or interrogative verb into an affirmative._

So in your case,
1. need only think about  (modal)
1b. need_s_ only _to_ think about  (non-modal)
2. need only to think about  (hybrid which doesn't work)

Choice 1. is the most elegant in my opinion.


----------



## Roulioot

Hey,
So i read this in essay written by an english teacher "This line means that the markets need be held in higher esteem" but me i would have written "...that the markets need TO be held..."

So is it correct to write "need TO be"? If not, why ?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Beauceron-puppy

Maître Capello doit avoir raison, je ne connaissais pas l'emploi modal.


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, ce n'est pas une erreur. Le verbe _need_ peut être un verbe standard (comme _want_) ou un verbe modal (comme _can_, _must_), donc suivi ou non de _to_. Il faut toutefois savoir que l'emploi modal est moins fréquent car beaucoup plus soutenu que l'autre.

P.S.: Bienvenue sur les forums, Roulioot !


----------



## sound shift

Maître Capello said:


> Il faut toutefois savoir que l'emploi modal est moins fréquent car beaucoup plus soutenu que l'autre.


Ben, à mon sens, "You needn't do it today" (employ modal) n'est ni plus ni moins soutenu que "You don't need to do it today".


----------



## Maître Capello

Je parlais avant tout du tour positif… Est-ce le cas également sans négation ?


----------



## Roulioot

Oulà j'avais posté un topic mais mon post a été transféré au plein milieu de celui là, mais à bon escient car maintenant j'ai compris donc merci  Désolé d'avoir créé ce topic je n'avais pas vu celui là.
Donc au final cela dépend si need est modal ou non.
Merci en tout cas !


----------

